# A gold star for me!



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey! Whats a guy gotta do to get a gold star around here? Just above my avatar are 5 empty stars, now, to me, I am a 5 star guy, but nobody's gonna know that without those stars getting filled. So...what's it take?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jack

http://www.routerforums.com/routerforums-com-news-feedback/11059-new-post-ranks.html

=======



Jack Wilson said:


> Hey! Whats a guy gotta do to get a gold star around here? Just above my avatar are 5 empty stars, now, to me, I am a 5 star guy, but nobody's gonna know that without those stars getting filled. So...what's it take?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Stars and beating Bj.*

Yep, nobody can beat Bj!!!!!:sarcastic::jester::sarcastic:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The old double "P", patient's while you make post's. I think the first is 250 post's then 500, 1000, 5000 and 10000 post's. After that looks like they go blue, check out BJ, he is at 17600+. I wonder what will be the color after 20,000!!! I believe he should make that any day now!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Dave,, I wish someone would give it a try  that would be fun for everyone ..

Jerry, I think I am stuck in the blue until I hit 60,000 and not in my life time ..and I wonder how many words that would be..  

=======


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

I tried Bj, but to no avail. I have to bow down to the MASTER poster, jig maker, and woodworker.
Blue stars huh? At what stage do they turn blue? 10,000 posts or 17,000+ ?
You are da man Bj.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Dave,, I wish someone would give it a try  that would be fun for everyone ..
> 
> ...


If it's the number of words rather than posts, I know of one member who will soon catch up, and I don't mean ME!


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

So BJ, you're turning blue, which is an odd color, you seem to have plenty of breath!:haha:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave 

I don't think is a auto thing , I see you are over 10,000 Mark may need to make it blue ..?

=====



Dr.Zook said:


> I tried Bj, but to no avail. I have to bow down to the MASTER poster, jig maker, and woodworker.
> Blue stars huh? At what stage do they turn blue? 10,000 posts or 17,000+ ?
> You are da man Bj.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

Do you mean Ron ? he has the gift..I think he writes tool manuals as a side job.

======



harrysin said:


> If it's the number of words rather than posts, I know of one member who will soon catch up, and I don't mean ME!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jack

That's me the big wind bag LOL LOL

=======



Jack Wilson said:


> So BJ, you're turning blue, which is an odd color, you seem to have plenty of breath!:haha:


----------



## paulfinlay (Jun 19, 2010)

hi jack your got to do alot to get a gold star,try harder


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

paulfinlay said:


> hi jack your got to do alot to get a gold star,try harder


Actually if I read the chart right, I'm almost there! I need 200 posts for my first GOLD star I believe. So, I'm coming along.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

"That's me the big wind bag LOL LOL"

:jester: NOTE TO SELF: Warn Mark *NOT* to use brown stars as the next color when 5 blue stars are reached. The way the BLUE stars are being interpreted, some people may get the wrong idea if they see BROWN stars! :jester: 

<<Ducking>> Sorry, BJ.. Somebody's gotta play the straight-man in this comedy routine!


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

LoL!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> HI Harry
> 
> Do you mean Ron ? he has the gift..I think he writes tool manuals as a side job.
> 
> ======


Now what in the world would make you suggest Ron!!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I think that I may have solved the colour problem. The stars in question are actually YELLOW, and going up the spectrum towards ultra violet we have yellow, green, blue indigo and violet, if this is so will indigo go with Bj's eyes?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Twinkle twinkle little star-----------------oops wrong forum


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

I've just realised - I'm nearing my first gold star :lol:


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I recommend "Royal *B*urple" as the beyond-blue color.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Titus A Duxass said:


> I've just realised - I'm nearing my first gold star :lol:


Yup, and your ahead of me, for now!


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Jack Wilson said:


> Yup, and your ahead of me, for now!


And trying to stay ahead.:lol:


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

"And trying to stay ahead."

UGHHH  HAHAHA, You beat me! I guess I wasn't trying hard enough! :angry:


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm getting there!:dance3:


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

We're there!
Right, on to the next level.


----------

